# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  iPhone 4 Stand

## Sebastian Finke

Normally I can't showcase my prints due to NDA bla bla. This however is an iPhone 4 stand I designed and printed for a friend.

Designed using Geomagic Design
Printed on my FFCX
ABS

The stand measures 85mm wide, 110mm long and 90mm high.

See here, CA... neither warping nor cracking  :Wink:   :Big Grin: 

20151219_131905.jpg

20151219_131851.jpg

20151219_131809.jpg

And since I got a new (wider) cover for my S4 today I may still print a stand for that... once I can get this eSun silver properly calibrated...

----------

